# sponsoring a friend for a 457 Visa



## lou76 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi, 

Does anybody know if you are allowed to be sponsored by a friend for a 457 visa.

I am a UK citizen who has just qualified as a chiropractor. Because I have no experience I do not qualify for a skilled working visa. I am currently residing with a friend and his family and have been for 7months. He is a chiropractor willing to sponsor me.I have known him for two years. My tourist visa expires September 2010.


----------



## boogil (May 14, 2010)

lou76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody know if you are allowed to be sponsored by a friend for a 457 visa.
> 
> I am a UK citizen who has just qualified as a chiropractor. Because I have no experience I do not qualify for a skilled working visa. I am currently residing with a friend and his family and have been for 7months. He is a chiropractor willing to sponsor me.I have known him for two years. My tourist visa expires September 2010.


there is a minimum of people that employed by the sponsor before he can sponsor you with 457 visa. 
visit immi.gov.au and find visa 457 and find the sponsor requirement. 
Employer requirements

To nominate a position you must:

* have been approved as a business sponsor
or
* have already lodged an application to become an approved business sponsor
or
* lodge an application to become a business sponsor at the same time that you lodge the nomination application.

hxxp://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/skilled-workers/sbs/


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Your friend might not meet the requirements needed (training etc) : Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457)

Dolly


----------



## lou76 (Feb 23, 2010)

He is a the business owner with no other chiropractors working for him. He has two receptionists but all that aside, would he need to prove that he could not fill the position within Australia??


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at the link I gave you, your friend won't meet the training requirements. Plus I think a company has to employ at least 6 people to be able to sponsor (don't know the exact figure, but as he doesn't have anyone apart from a receptionist I'm pretty sure he can't sponsor you).

Dolly


----------



## kiwi_1980 (Oct 20, 2010)

hi dolly what about if some one working in super market for more than 2 years and he is from new zealand can he get employer nominate to apply for 457 visa thanks


----------



## kiwi_1980 (Oct 20, 2010)

Dolly said:


> Look at the link I gave you, your friend won't meet the training requirements. Plus I think a company has to employ at least 6 people to be able to sponsor (don't know the exact figure, but as he doesn't have anyone apart from a receptionist I'm pretty sure he can't sponsor you).
> 
> Dolly


hi dolly what about if some one working in super market for more than 2 years and he is from new zealand can he get employer nominate to apply for 457 visa thanks


----------

